# Audi Quattro Turbo Coupe StageII Build *56K Beware*



## qadir03 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey guys,
I thought you might be interested with our project. Here is the link to the original post:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3012164


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Nice car!
But, I'm *no* wizzard on the dynoplots, but does this car put out 190hp??
What kind of turbo have you been using?


_Modified by WAUOla at 11:42 AM 1-9-2007_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

It looked like the stock K26.


----------



## qadir03 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_Nice car!
But, I'm wizzard on the dynoplots, but does this car put out 190hp??


What do you mean by this?
The Urq had the stock turbo and Euro wastegate, boosting at 1bar.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (qadir03)*

missing an "ON" in that sentence (being written at night...)


----------

